# Rajouter 4 slots RAM sur un G5 bi 1,8?



## MacPlayerFrench (23 Janvier 2005)

Hello everybody.
Savez vous s'il est possible de rajouter 4 slots de Ram supplémentaires à un PowerMac G5 bi 1,8 GHz deuxième génération qui n'en possède que 4 d'origine pour ainsi passer à 8 slots comme sur les modèles plus évolués?

Est-ce que c'est totalement irréalisable ou bien peut-on envisager de rajouter 4 slots sur la carte mère? Je pose cette question car les emplacements pour ces 4 slots sont disponibles, à côté de ceux montés d'origine. 

Bien-sûr il faudrait les souder sur la carte (périlleux...) mais imaginons que ce soit possible: ces quatres slots seraient-ils reconnus par la carte mère?


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Il te suffit d'acheter un second powermac, d'en découper les slots mémoire et des les souder à ton premier powermac.

Plus sérieusement, je pense que c'est impossible : je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un tel système ; de plus, j'imagine que la vitesse d'un bus AGP ou PCI doit être largement inférieure à celle d'un bus mémoire, non ?


----------



## maia (2 Octobre 2009)

mais alors a quoi servent les 4 trous numérotés en attente?
cornélien
amitiés


----------



## ntx (2 Octobre 2009)

maia a dit:


> mais alors a quoi servent les 4 trous numérotés en attente?
> cornélien
> amitiés


Les cartes mères sont semblables entre toutes les machines de la gamme. Elles sont juste câblées et équipées différemment suivant les modèles. Et ce n'est pas parce que tu pourrait souder les supports que ceux-ci seraient fonctionnels.


----------



## durant45 (30 Novembre 2009)

ntx a dit:


> Les cartes mères sont semblables entre toutes les machines de la gamme. Elles sont juste câblées et équipées différemment suivant les modèles. Et ce n'est pas parce que tu pourrait souder les supports que ceux-ci seraient fonctionnels.




Exact il n'y aura certainement pas l'electronique derrière pour la gérer. J'ai ce type de powermac avec 4 emplacements mémoire. Il y a effectivement les emplacements pour les 4 autres car à l'époque le modèle du "mileu" avec 8 emplacement, pas celui d'entrée de gamme.

Idée à abandonner...


----------

